# Listerine Bottle, What year?



## UPCaptioner65

Found this old Listerine bottle in the walls of our home as we are totally gutting and remodeling an old Victorian home built in 1902.   Just wondering as to the age of the bottle?

 The markings on the bottom are the number 108 inside a diamond shape and then the number 5 underneath that.   On the bottle itself it ays Listerine and Lambert Pharmacal Company.  The corkscrew is still intact in the bottle and says Listerine in red letters.


----------



## UPCaptioner65

Here's a picture of the label:


----------



## capsoda

Hi Sandra, and Welcome. Those listerine bottles usually aren't worth much but I have never seen one with the label and the cork. The cork is a rare find. They date from the late 1800s to about the mid 1920s, after that they had screw caps. That will display real nice.[]


----------



## diggerjeff

yours looks to be from the 1920 period.


----------



## DiggerBryan

Cool bottle like Capsoda said I've never seen one with the label either. By the way Sandra what is the meaning of your forum name?


----------



## madman

hey very cool!! didnt no they used listerine for all that!??!  wow interesting.  never seen the label or the cork  very nice rare ??? mike


----------



## GuntherHess

The advertising corkscrew really makes that interesting.


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91

I think Listerines used cork tops till at least the late 30's-early 40's. I agree with diggerjeff, looks to be about c.1920


----------



## UPCaptioner65

DiggerJeff,

 My forum name UPCaptioner is just a name I use because I'm from the U.P. (Upper Peninsula of Michigan) and I work as a realtime closed captioner for TV.   

 Thanks for all the replies!   Now I'm really looking into the walls as we're remodeling as this bottle was wedged way down between the second floor and the first floor within the wall.   We've also found a 1912 tobacco tin, a 1905 copenhagen container, and a 1902 newspaper.


----------



## ronvae

Hey UP,
 Here's info on the maker's mark from 
 www.myinsulators.com
 "Diamond with 2-, 3-, or 4-digit number or letter & numbers combination within it...Illinois Glass Company, Alton, IL, (1873-1929)...."


----------



## cowseatmaize

Hello and welcome. I just read that the IG co. got their first owens machime in 1910. For several years prior the were using semi auto machines. They had to remove 11 furnaces to accomidate it the Owens.
 Listerine and the Lambert co were probably one of their bigger accounts and went straight to being machine made ASAP. I'd guess if it's not you could date it prior to 1910.
 Listerine started in 1879 so that can help also.
 Check the seam on the side and look for a blow back mark or the "owens ring" on the bottom.
 Check here for those marks. BLM Bases
 Maybe you could post back with a picture of the bottom.


----------



## Yooper14

Alright!!
 Another Yooper!!
 Not many of us around of course.  I actually live in Ohio now, but was born and raised near Carney.  Where'bouts you from?
 Yooper14


----------



## UPCaptioner65

Hey Yooper14!    You mean there's another Yooper on this forum, eh?  

 I'm from Escanaba.


----------



## Yooper14

Escanaba, Eh!  That's where my folks work.  Like I said, I grew up in Carney (30 min west) and Escanaba was my hometown!  I'm donw in Ohio now though....better digging down here I think, although I have a few great OLD places in mind next time I'm above the bridge.
 Tim


----------

